# Cabela's



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

There was a bit of confusion at the Cabela's Sporting Goods store this morning.

When I was ready to pay for my purchases of gun powder and bullets... the cashier said, "Strip down, facing me."

I did just as she had instructed.

When the hysterical shrieking and alarms finally subsided, I found out that she was referring to how I should place my credit card in the card-reader.

I have been asked to shop elsewhere in the future.

They need to make their instructions to us seniors a little clearer! STILL, I DON'T THINK I LOOKED THAT BAD.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Well Maybe...*

♪ ♫ ♪ I just don't look naked anymore ♫ ♪ ♫

Do not watch this video...






.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I did not watch that video.....looks like a good thing, too.


----------

